# Những Sai Lầm Thường Gặp Với Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên



## Serena (6/3/19)

*Nệm cao su thiên nhiên luôn được yêu thích từ trước tới nay nhờ chất lượng cao và an toàn với sức khỏe, tuy nhiên liệu bạn có đang sử dụng và bảo quản nệm đúng cách, hiểu đúng về chức năng của nệm cao su thiên nhiên?*

Sau đây là những sai lầm mà hầu hết mọi người đều đã và đang hiểu sai về nệm cao su thiên nhiên. Hãy cùng Tatana xem đó là gì và hạn chế để có thể giữ cho nệm có tuổi thọ lâu nhất nhé!

*1. Nệm cao su thiên nhiên không cần vệ sinh?*
Tuy được đánh giá cao về khả năng kháng khuẩn, khó bám bụi nhưng cũng như những loại nệm khác nệm bông ép hay nệm lò xo, nệm cao su thiên nhiên cần được vệ sinh thường xuyên (khoảng 1 lần/năm) để nhằm loại bỏ bụi bẩn, mùi hôi tránh gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe người sử dụng cũng như gia tăng tuổi thọ của tấm nệm.

Cách đơn giản để bạn có thể tự vệ sinh tấm nệm của mình mà lại có thể tiết kiệm chi phí cần thuê công ty dịch vụ đó là: trước tiên bạn cần hút bụi rồi dùng khăn ẩm lau sạch bề mặt. Sau đó để khô tự nhiên, tốt nhất nên dùng quạt, tránh dùng máy sấy hay phơi ngoài nắng. Ngoài ra, bạn nên dùng ít phấn rôm rắc lên bề mặt nệm, việc này vừa giúp tấm nệm có được mùi thơm nhẹ vừa có tác dụng hút ẩm. Tạo cho căn phòng của bạn thật thoáng mát và thơm tho.

_




Vệ sinh nệm đơn giản bằng những vật dụng thên thuộc_​
*2. Nệm cao su thiên nhiên có thể phơi?*
Nhiều gia đình có trẻ nhỏ nên đệm hay bị dính nước tiểu do trẻ tè lên hoặc nệm bị dính các loại nước hay hóa chất khác do bạn hay ăn uống trên nệm. Để loại bỏ mùi hôi cũng như làm khô nệm nhiều người đã mang nệm ra phơi dưới trời nắng như nệm bông ép hay nệm lò xo. Đây là một sai lầm tai hại, việc này sẽ khiến cao su nhanh chóng bị chai, sau đó bị mòn và bở ra.

_




Khử mùi trên nệm dễ dàng bằng baking soda_​
Trong trường hợp này cách làm tốt nhất là bạn nên để nệm khô tự nhiên, có thể dùng quạt để quá trình bay hơi nhanh hơn và kết hợp rải baking soda lên mặt nệm để khử mùi.

*3. Nệm cao su thiên nhiên có thể gấp gọn để cất giữ ở những nơi nhỏ hẹp:*
Nhiều gia đình vào mùa nóng không muốn nằm nệm nên thường gấp nệm lại để tiện cất giữ, và thường để nệm ở gác xếp hay kho để tránh ảnh hưởng đến không gian sống của gia đình.

Tuy nhiên, việc làm này sẽ gây nên sai lầm nghiêm trọng mà nhiều người không để ý, nệm được làm từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên nên sẽ dễ bị chảy và dính vào nhau nếu tiếp xúc với nhiệt độ cao.

Do đó, nếu về mùa hè gia đình bạn không muốn nằm nệm thì có thể tìm một nơi để đặt nệm thẳng ra và dùng áo nệm bọc lại để tránh bụi bám lên nệm cũng như giữ cho nệm thoáng mát, và tránh đặt nệm ở nơi có nhiệt độ cao.

*4. Trẻ nhỏ, trẻ sơ sinh có thể dùng nệm cao su thiên nhiên:*
Với tính năng kháng khuẩn cao, an toàn với sức khỏe người sử dụng do đó nệm cao su thiên nhiên được tin dùng, đặc biệt là đối tượng nhạy cảm như trẻ sơ sinh, trẻ nhỏ. Tuy nhiên, với sự mềm mại và êm ái của nệm cao su thiên nhiên thì không thật sự phù hợp với sự phát triển của khung xương trẻ nhỏ.

Ở lứa tuổi này trẻ cần có sử dụng những tấm nệm có độ nâng đỡ nhất định để định hình khung xương và hệ cột sống phát triển ổn định. Do đó bạn có thể cho trẻ sử dụng nệm bông ép hoặc nếu gia đình dùng nệm cao su thì bạn có thể gấp một tấm chăn để trên bề mặt nệm cho trẻ dùng nhé!

Hy vọng qua các thông tin trên bạn đã có thể hiểu thêm về nệm cao su thiên nhiên và sử dụng nệm sao cho đúng cách để vừa bảo vệ được sức khỏe của gia đình vừa giữ được nệm lâu nhất có thể.

*TATANA*​


----------

